# clear fork this weekend.



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishing the clearfork this weekend. Was wondering if you guys catch alot of smallies in the park. I was just going to take a few streamers down there and see how i do.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..shes dropping .. make sure shes not still raging mudd .. I'll be floating her or a river south of her!


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well saturday the water was a little high and muddy but i was still able to get some fishing in. I was using a white streamer and i caught 1 very small smallmouth like 4 inches maybe. I caught several shiners on a adams dry but no trout. Later that evening a cheated a little bit and floated from the covered bridge to the state park camp grounds and caught several smallies, rockbass, whitebass, suckers, and some bigger browns(10 to 11 inches) on a rooster tail. I wish i could just catch a decent fish for a change on my flyrod. there were alot of little black bugs flying around but i didnt know what they were.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..and caught not me but 5 trout they where fat but that was it no more trout to be caught! I only hooked set rocks on the bottom tight lines!


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you float that in a kayak? In the park or the upper?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

I went to the clear fork on sunday for the first time ever and caught 10 brown trout, all on dry flyes. i fished in the park down stream of the covered bridge.


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Now thats a nice little toy. Probably easier than a kayak.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Hey Tom I have two of those if you are ever interested in doing a float let me know. My buddy and I float Ladue butare thinking of a Grand, chagrin float for smallies.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..I'm thinking of wade fishing the fork this saturday, and well see how it goes or carp fishing up north! I like then Bi-Yak (toying with getting a kyak) thats for shure .. I'll keep you in mind to do a float some time! The grand will turn into a road in another month with no water, I have seen the grand with no watter flowing over the dam! but it is the best time to see it and see how much she has changed!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

the lower the better on the grand


----------

